# East Matty via Sargent, Saturday 3/19



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

So I am wanting to go to East Matagorda tomorrow (Saturday) for a wade fishing trip. Looking to find another 2cooler or two to split the gas (estimate 18 gal in the jeep round trip, 5 in the boat). 

Wading with artificials. Would prefere folks around my own age. We will take my boat, a 2008 Shoalwater 14.5 Cat. Leaving from Reliant early in the morning, taking 288 south. I'm not a guide, just a dude who likes to :bluefish:. 

PM with your # and I will give you a call when I get off work.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Well the high winds forced a change in plans for me and I decided to go turkey hunting instead. Killed long beards on Sat and Sun, so I guess that was the right call! Didn't see any pigs, but would like to get some pork before its all said and done.


----------

